# Gene Cafe CBR-101 Dimmer Mod - MediumRoastSteam take on it



## MediumRoastSteam

I have finally managed to finalise my first version of the dimmer mod on the Gene 101. I have tested it, stress-tested it and finally plugged in into my Gene.

At this point I'd like to thank @eusty for, after seeing his post about his modification, allowing me to ask many, many questions about electricity in order to validate my own version of it!

Details about the specifics of this mode can be obtained from:

http://coffeetimex.wikidot.com/gene-cafe-dimmer-control-mod-stage-1

And inspired by this thread:

Gene dimmer mod....my take on it!

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_fid=6813&share_tid=38948&url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D38948&share_type=thttps://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_fid=6813&share_tid=38948&url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D38948&share_type=t

** IF YOU CHOOSE TO IMPLEMENT IT, DO SO AT YOUR OWN RISK **

I'll upload further schematics tomorrow and the parts list.

Hopefully, weather permitting, I'll do a roast tomorrow!

Future improvements:

- Add a gland to connect the white wire at the back of the Gene, so it's tidy;

- Improve how to connect the controllers to the box. The box is quite thick, the controls won't simply slot into it. The dimmer plastic cover is not very well connected, so, if any one has any ideas how to extend the metal bit behind it, let me know!

Note that, due to the wiring, the display only turns on when the PCB sends power to the heater element.

Here are some of the pics:

Inside the Gene:










Inside the Control Box:










Control Box on:










Gene connected to Control Box:










Wiring Diagram (sorry for small image size in comparison)









Modded roaster in action:


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

And this is the result:

Colombian Suarez.

Full blast until 217. Then held around there for 1 minute, then let it reach 223 and held there for 1m. Then to around 233, held there until F.C., waited 90s, then decreased voltage to around 1000W until happy with colour. 17m in total.

Did another 3 batches subsequently.

So, properly tested now


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

So, this is what I used to build the control box and wire it to the Gene:

- 5 metres, 5-core 1mm2 cable: Bought from Screw Fix for around £6. We only need 4 cores, but I couldn't source such cable. I've used the internal cores of this cable to do all the relevant wiring between the switch, the meter and the voltage regulator. You don't need 5 metres, but I'd rather have some to spare than run short. 

- Crimping tool;

- 6 x 6.3mm insulated female spade terminals / crimp connectors (these were used to attach to the DPDT switch)

- 2 x 6.3mm fully insulated female spade terminals / crimp connectors (these were used to attach to the Gene PCB board);

- 2 x 6.3mm insulated male spade terminals / crimp connectors (these were used to attach to the heater wire connectors);

- 1 x M18 Cable gland; (~ £3.50 from eBay for 3);

- 1 x Dual Pole Dual Throw (DPDT) Rocker Switch; (~£3.50 from eBay);

- 1 x Digital 20A AC multifunctional electric energy measuring power meter; (~£10 from eBay)

- 1 x Adjustable Voltage Regulator 220V 2000W AC; (~3 from eBay);

- 1 x Project Box. Mine is made of ABS, 216x130x85mm. (~£14 from eBay). Maybe slightly on the bigger side. Also the box is quite thick, so you'll need to improvise and think outside the box when cutting and slotting the components. All I had available to me was a hacksaw, a drill, some bits and sand paper... 

Thus leaving the cost of the project at around ~£40.

Again, do so at your own risk. Make sure you have some basic understanding of what you are doing. Take adequate precautions as AC electrics is dangerous and can cause death.


----------



## iroko

Roast looks good.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Upgrades:

Gland to secure the cable (I used a 12mm OD, but I think a 14mm will also fit). However, the wire it too thick for it, so had to improvise a little. They cost £1.99 on eBay, delivered.










As the box is quite thick, I made a bigger hole and covered with thinner plastic - a cut off from a Celebrations chocolate box - so the potentiometer knob can be properly fitted.










And a UK plug now fitted


----------



## Voocash

Hows going on with your modded Gene? Everything is still working as intended?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Voocash said:


> Hows going on with your modded Gene? Everything is still working as intended?


Hi, I no longer have it. It was a nice little roaster. However, me personally, I never really got on with it, and it's very sensitive to the voltage you have. The mod worked well.

I documented it here too:

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/genecafedimmermod2017

Feel free to PM me with questions regarding the mod.


----------



## filthynines

@jimbojohn55 Is this the one I have?

If so, @Voocash it's working well.


----------



## jimbojohn55

filthynines said:


> @jimbojohn55 Is this the one I have?
> If so, @Voocash it's working well.


I think it is the same one.

My difficulty was trouble hearing first and second crack, possible it's my ears at fault having read all the guides and having the benefit of a modded one I found the difficulty of achieving consistent results perplexing, I seriously wonder how accurate the temp display was, having said this I know Dallian owners who have said their roaster was at least 5 degrees out.

If I was looking to get into roasting I would go bigger or as I do now get a subscription with a quality roaster.

Still I enjoyed my time with it although it put me off roasting.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## filthynines

All of those observations are true ^ I was remarking on the mod itself


----------

